# Going pilotless...................



## WoodMann (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't know if this thread can needs to go somwhere else more appropriate, but anyways. I went to light the pilot on teh furnace the other day and when I popped the cover the decal boldly stated that no lighting of anything is necesary, great I thought- I got a furnace with a sparker pilot. after fumbling and folling the directions there was no heat outta the vents or anything, yes- the blowefr motor worked. I dug around and looked some more and siad to myself that that sure does look like a pilot diaphragm there. I found a little booklet and dicovered that this is indeed an add- on diaphragm, seems that the fellat B4 me had his own propane tank earlier on then when community gas became available witched to that but left the furnace the way it was. So the big question is, how big of a job is it to change the unit back to the way it was so I don't have that little blow torch going all the time and paying for it................


----------



## stovetechri (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd call a professional,  dont you think.  besides its not much money for a pilot and your furnace will not recieve as much moisture to rust out components.


----------



## Redox (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree; it sounds like someone may have done a half assed conversion.  Generally you only need to do an orifice change to switch from one fuel to another, but it's hard to tell exactly what was done.  If you need to replace the gas valve and install electronics it's going to get expensive.  Just turn the pilot off in the summer or when you don't need heat for a while.

Chris


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 19, 2008)

THanks guys. I looked at everything closer and it looks like some of the original controler stuff is gone. Guess I'll stick with it like it is- I did do that over the summer- blew out the pilot light; can swear that I'm bacnkrupting the local gas company................


----------

